# fan installation



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

where to install a front fan cause a cant see any externally any place to install it...where it is generally installed


----------



## kcg (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont understand what u mean if u want to install a front fan on your case and u dont see any skew holes already there for it, then its not made to be there...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I seem to remember a post (+ pics) here, fairly recently, by 'The Shadow' - about how he cut 2 half circles out of 2 drive-bay blanking-plates and fitted a fan to them. With a fancy grille on the front, it looked rather tasty


----------

